# Poured coolant into oil reservoir..



## steeLh (Sep 1, 2010)

Welp, as the title states I just f'd up and poured about 300ml of coolant thinking it was oil into the oil reservoir. Luckily I realized my mistake before starting the car. It's an '07 GTI, what would be the best course of action at this point?

EDIT: About to drain all the oil and do an oil change here shortly as I assume that's really the only option at this point


----------



## Sagginwagen (Oct 15, 2018)

I’m trying to get a better understanding. Did you pour the coolant in the oil fill located on the head? If so, yes drain it immediately. I suggest buying a jug of cheap oil and just pour it in letting it drain out. Or do it with MMO.


----------



## Strange Mud (Oct 20, 2017)

oil change is what I would do (*before starting car!*)....lots of drain time. I would run new oil 5 or so minutes and drain that. Fresh oil (and filter). the cost of 2 oil changes (Mobil one with rebate from wally world) would be what I would pay for a good lesson.

Mud


----------



## shelby987 (Dec 16, 2009)

not sure if the OP has worked this out, but in a pinch, if your catch pan was clean, I would pour the old oil right back in, pull the plug, drain, pour in MMO (the big bottle), pour the old oil in one last time, then continue with the oil change.

If you are really concerned about it, toss some supertech full synthetic in there with a qrt. of MMO and run it for 30 mins, drain and fresh fill with the good stuff!


----------

